# Drywall Pillars



## Brandon85 (Jan 7, 2013)

at work I have an issue with some drywall pillars showing some settlement, these pillars get high traffic with all the customers so everyone notices them. What is the best way to fix this problem? Simply mud and tape or re-board the pillars themselves to prevent further settlement? 

Thanks


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

If it's a high traffic area I would use a harder strength product than just drywall. Maybe dense glass or something.
This isn't really my expertise so some of the other guys would be better suited to answer your question.
But if it's already been damaged because it's high traffic then odds are your patches won't last either.
Temporary solution to a permanent problem.


----------



## Brandon85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, and yes it is a high traffic area but the settlement is very high up like gotta use skyjack to fix it, so the traffic does not cause the problem but it is seen a lot. I like your better product idea as it will likely happen again over time and I would like to stay away from re-boarding everything as it would be time consuming 

thanks


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

If its drywall repairs only I would use durabond to fix everthing at least for first coat. if its a bead issue same thing. Durabond and papertape or mesh along the edge of bead. If its at the very top maybe add some crown same way if its at the very bottom and high traffic a wayne coating may be added. Another option may to add vinyl or wallpaper.


----------



## Brandon85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions, I appreciate it


----------

